# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  Pat Buchanan's New Book on WWII available now

## bobbyw24

http://www.amazon.com/Churchill-Hitl...1885898&sr=1-2

----------


## Fields

Although I'm a poor college student, thanks for the heads up.

----------


## wgadget

And here is a Townhall article that he wrote that you can comment on:

http://www.townhall.com/columnists/P...&comments=true

----------


## dirknb@hotmail.com

Pat Buchanan is a New World Order shill.

----------


## speciallyblend

gimme a match ,so i can burn his dam useless book. pat showed himself to be a tool.

----------


## 0zzy

> Pat Buchanan is a New World Order shill.


Wooooooo. Please tell me how this is possible? You are pulling things out of thin air. Do you not remember his run for presidency when he targeted the NWO specifically? "When I arrive on Pennsylvania Avenue the New World Order comes crashing down!" 

Speaks about the NAU, talks about the sins of WW2. Ya, damn neocon alright!

----------


## idiom

> Do you not remember his run for presidency when he targeted the NWO specifically?


Thats because he was having a spat with the missus who was chairing the NWO at the time.

And Bismarck screwed the world not the British.

----------


## speciallyblend

pat is a joke, he doesnt care, he just spouts what the msm wants him to say.  pat is a joke.

----------


## majinkoola

Saying Pat Buchanan is part of the New World Order is about the most ignorant thing I have ever read. You can dislike the guy, but to say that is completely ludicrous.

----------


## majinkoola

http://youtube.com/watch?v=_OF0sJisZ7Y

Yeah. Someone who calls Israel stupid is saying what the MSM wants him to say. Right.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Saying Pat Buchanan is part of the New World Order is about the most ignorant thing I have ever read. You can dislike the guy, but to say that is completely ludicrous.


let's see pat is a republican right? and the republican party endorsed the new world order when senior bush was elected ,so it is not far fetched ,when pat  says what he is told by the gop/msm. the gop(neo-cons) endorsed a new world order,try you tubing bushes speeches, it's not so far fetched, pat is part of the problem. he is a neo-con ass kisser or did you forget he was part of the same branch of the gop,that marginilized ron pauls message. pat cannot be trusted...

----------


## speciallyblend

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=_OF0sJisZ7Y
> 
> Yeah. Someone who calls Israel stupid is saying what the MSM wants him to say. Right.


 overall pat is a shill, he is full of crap. he double speaks and he helped marginalize ron paul's message.     pat will say whatever pat needs to say to sell books and get show appearances to get a paycheck   . he wrote a few good articles but overall pat is gop shill and he helped marginilize the revolution   . i'm sorry  i trust pat like i trust a bush,not

so i should give pat my full support because he called israel stupid hmmmmmmm?

----------


## majinkoola

> let's see pat is a republican right? and the republican party endorsed the new world order when senior bush was elected ,so it is not far fetched ,when pat  says what he is told by the gop/msm. the gop(neo-cons) endorsed a new world order,try you tubing bushes speeches, it's not so far fetched, pat is part of the problem. he is a neo-con ass kisser or did you forget he was part of the same branch of the gop,that marginilized ron pauls message. pat cannot be trusted...


There is 0 logic to what you just wrote. Let me break it down. Pat Buchanan wants to get out of all the international organizations that we're in right now. The UN, the IMF, NAFTA, etc. And he always has. So he wants us to get away from world gov't. But he's for the New World Order?

Guilt by association is stupid; the reasoning you used could be used to call Ron Paul a neocon. 

Try tubing Buchanan's speeches. I don't know, like this one where he talks about bringing the New World Order down. - http://youtube.com/watch?v=yYtti8MzvBk&feature=related

You say he is a neo-con, so you obviously have no clue what that means, at all. He's probably been the most outspoken critic against neocons of anyone in the GOP except maybe Ron Paul.

Listen to every time Pat talked about Ron Paul this election cycle. He did it often. He always, always said good things about him. Every time. He said RP had the best voting record in the history of congress. He said RP adheres closest to classic conservatism. He's called RP courageous and how he's well respected. 

You don't know what you're talking about.

----------


## majinkoola

Pat Buchanan on the Alex Jones show - 

Alex Jones: "Get rid of all the New World Order Rockefeller Republicans?"

Buchanan: "That's the only way to do it. The Kristols, the Weekly Standard crowd, and all the rest of em. I mean they got lobbyists for La Raza there, you got Karl Rove speaking with La Raza."

Man, that's a NWO guy right there.

----------


## NightOwl

> gimme a match ,so i can burn his dam useless book. pat showed himself to be a tool.


I see.  So he writes a stunning, groundbreaking book that blows the lid off the Establishment's sacred war, and you're going to turn up your nose.  I will never understand the mentality of some of the people around here.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> pat is a joke, he doesnt care, he just spouts what the msm wants him to say.  pat is a joke.


I think you are wrong.  He's a protectionist and can't hold a candle to Ron Paul, but he's far from our enemy.  He's with us on most of the core issues.

Somehow, we've got to stop attacking people if they aren't 100% pure.  People like Ron Paul are few and far between.  If being as pure as Ron Paul is the litmus test and we are going to attack anyone that is not as pure as he, we're not going to get very far.  Maybe we ought to save our attacks for the big government, new world order scum, who are selling out our country and will finish it up in short order unless we stop them.

Note: BTW, Pat was for Ron Paul before it was cool.   Go check out the very front part of the 1st debate, when they were interviewing people.

----------


## dirknb@hotmail.com

> Wooooooo. Please tell me how this is possible? You are pulling things out of thin air. Do you not remember his run for presidency when he targeted the NWO specifically? "When I arrive on Pennsylvania Avenue the New World Order comes crashing down!" 
> 
> Speaks about the NAU, talks about the sins of WW2. Ya, damn neocon alright!


Pat Buchanan gets a lot of face time on TV and is virtually a household name.  That alone should set the alarms off in your head.  He talks a good conservative game in order to herd conservatives and that's about it.  The Elite stay in power by creating their own opposition.  The only way it works is if that opposition sounds real enough.  Ron Paul has been a true enemy of the New World Order for over 30 years now.  How much face time does he get on TV, and how many households in America know his name?  If Pat Buchanan was a true ally of the Constitution he would have thrown everything he had into the rEVOLution.  Instead he paid it enough lip service to continue duping the average conservative.  Pat Buchanan is a deflection.  And I even voted for him in '00 and '04.

----------


## majinkoola

> Pat Buchanan gets a lot of face time on TV and is virtually a household name.  That alone should set the alarms off in your head.  He talks a good conservative game in order to herd conservatives and that's about it.  The Elite stay in power by creating their own opposition.  The only way it works is if that opposition sounds real enough.  Ron Paul has been a true enemy of the New World Order for over 30 years now.  How much face time does he get on TV, and how many households in America know his name?  If Pat Buchanan was a true ally of the Constitution he would have thrown everything he had into the rEVOLution.  Instead he paid it enough lip service to continue duping the average conservative.  Pat Buchanan is a deflection.  And I even voted for him in '00 and '04.


So you think if Pat Buchanan had gotten full onboard with the Revolution, Paul would have won? I certainly do not. The MSM would have smeared him even more, they would have used past Pat smears against him, and then there wouldn't be a mouthpiece against the neocons, against the NWO, on TV.

----------


## speciallyblend

ok , i just do not like pat. He marginilized ron paul thru out the campaign. i will not forget. Yes he wrote a few good articles,but i will not spend a dime on pats book.  I do not trust him. He might make some great points but when the time comes for him to step up to the plate, he will not.  I'm sorry i think  he is two-faced and when Ron Paul needed him he just looked liked a puppet on tv and he did not step up to the plate for Ron Paul or the message.  I'll just mute pat out of my life ,he is useless to me.      I heard pat say a few good things about Ron Paul,but that was only because he didnt want the wrath of the supporters upon him,overall pat didnt use his position on tv to really further a dam thing but maybe his books.   I DO NOT consider pat an ally to the revolution but more of a problem to attract voters outside his circle.  thats just my feelings.

----------


## LibertyEagle

If Pat was a complete sell-out, he would be supporting what the neocons are doing.  He does not and never has.  He in fact gets the crap beat out of him in the comments below his articles on TH, every week. 

Yeah, I thought he could have come out much more strongly for Paul at various times during the campaign.  But, he did FAR more than most.  Do we make everyone who doesn't do as we would do, our enemy?

Pat has been in this fight for a long time.  He didn't start with the Ron Paul campaign.  He started decades ago.  Geez people... cut the guy some slack.

----------


## speciallyblend

> So you think if Pat Buchanan had gotten full onboard with the Revolution, Paul would have won? I certainly do not. The MSM would have smeared him even more, they would have used past Pat smears against him, and then there wouldn't be a mouthpiece against the neocons, against the NWO, on TV.


pat is like the whimpering dog who barks but when it is time to stand up ,he goes back to whimpering.  When we were barking for the revolution, pat was in the back whimpering but not barking. I'm sorry to me he showed his colors,until i hear him endorse ron paul on the national convention floor in 2008, pat is full of something to me...

----------


## LibertyEagle

> So you think if Pat Buchanan had gotten full onboard with the Revolution, Paul would have won? I certainly do not. The MSM would have smeared him even more, they would have used past Pat smears against him, and then there wouldn't be a mouthpiece against the neocons, against the NWO, on TV.


No kidding.  Does anyone remember how he was outright attacked when he ran for President?  It was a huge smear job.  So yeah, the "powers that be" don't like Buchanan.  Not one bit.

----------


## speciallyblend

Ok ,i will lay off. When i hear pat endorse Ron Paul on the convention floor, i will buy his book deal

----------


## speciallyblend

> No kidding.  Does anyone remember how he was outright attacked when he ran for President?  It was a huge smear job.  So yeah, the "powers that be" don't like Buchanan.  Not one bit.


I'm just pissed in general at all msm and the talking heads and he is one of them on tv. I'm just not happy with pat,lets put it that way

I personally feel pat should of been standing behind Ron Paul thru the whole campaign. It's my expectations of other political heads that really pisses me off

----------


## dirknb@hotmail.com

> No kidding. Does anyone remember how he was outright attacked when he ran for President? It was a huge smear job. So yeah, the "powers that be" don't like Buchanan. Not one bit.


If that were true he would not still be a regular TV personality.

----------


## majinkoola

http://youtube.com/watch?v=9cknj-c0zhE

Listen to what Karen Johnson, RP supporter, has to say about how Pat got screwed. But she must be a neocon.

----------


## speciallyblend

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=9cknj-c0zhE
> 
> Listen to what Karen Johnson, RP supporter, has to say about how Pat got screwed. But she must be a neocon.


i understand ,but my point is i barely trust the gop and  i still don't trust pat. i understand he is fighting the system. I just don't trust him . I joined the republican party for the ron paul message and in my eyes he really did not do what he could of for Ron Paul.       When i hear Pat endorse Ron Paul on our convention floor ,then i might trust him. I cannot trust anyone that would endorse mccain,so lets see in St Paul

----------


## JMann

> Pat Buchanan is a New World Order shill.


You are an idiot.

----------


## JMann

> overall pat is a shill, he is full of crap. he double speaks and he helped marginalize ron paul's message.     pat will say whatever pat needs to say to sell books and get show appearances to get a paycheck   . he wrote a few good articles but overall pat is gop shill and he helped marginilize the revolution   . i'm sorry  i trust pat like i trust a bush,not
> 
> so i should give pat my full support because he called israel stupid hmmmmmmm?


Ron Paul did all the marginalizing of his own message.  If you PJB commenting to the 300,000 socialist that watch MSNBC had any influence on the Paul campaign you too are an idiot.


I do remember how he was attacked.  They called him anti-semitic, in bed with Hitler and the Nazi's (and those where his 'friends' in the media like ' Obama gives me shivers up my leg' Matthews on Hardball and in one of the most disgraceful things Saturday Night Live has ever done was to portray him looking like Hitler.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> If that were true he would not still be a regular TV personality.


Not true.  Buchanan had a substantial following and networks like ratings too.  In the meantime, Pat learned how to play their game and got smarter about how to put forth his ideas in a way that didn't make people think he was a whack job.  Watch him talk and notice how much lighter his demeanor is now, than back then.  He says something quite serious, but he says it in a lighter tone of voice and might even chuckle.  It makes what he's saying much more palatable to the dumbed-down American people.

----------


## tonyr1988

Some of you guys are absolutely ridiculous.

1) Pat wants us out of all the countries we are in, saying we should stop spreading our ideals to them, which is *exactly* the anti-definition of a neocon. In fact, I would say he is one of the best defenders of this stance (he's one of the big reasons I adopted it, he blew away an interview with Glenn Beck about it).

2) Pat has consistently bashed not only neocon principles, but globalist (same thing? ) ideals as well. Not only now, but also when he was running.

3) He openly speaks against our policy with Israel - that says a lot.

4) He was not embarrassed to support Ron Paul, even when he was a nobody from the beginning. *He has gotten as close to an official endorsement as possible.* He has said that he likes Ron Paul, will vote for him, but just can't endorse him because he's part of the media (which is respectable - I wish more media guys would stop endorsing people).

Thanks for the heads up about his book - I might buy it in a little bit.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Ron Paul did all the marginalizing of his own message.  If you PJB commenting to the 300,000 socialist that watch MSNBC had any influence on the Paul campaign you too are an idiot.


what im saying is i do not trust pjb and im sorry pat never endorsed Ron Paul and he should have on many issues.   I will not buy the book until i hear pjb endorse Ron Paul on the Convention floor.  Pat in the beginning should be preaching Ron Paul's message instead of muting it.   100% Ron paul or at least 50% ,but i dont even give hime a 10% rating on talking about our message.  and pjb would have had alot of influence on republican voters and delegates but he didnt speak up when truly needed.

----------


## dirknb@hotmail.com

> Not true. Buchanan had a substantial following and networks like ratings too. In the meantime, Pat learned how to play their game and got smarter about how to put forth his ideas in a way that didn't make people think he was a whack job. Watch him talk and notice how much lighter his demeanor is now, than back then. He says something quite serious, but he says it in a lighter tone of voice and might even chuckle. It makes what he's saying much more palatable to the dumbed-down American people.


The networks are owned by the cabal that creates money out of thin air.  They don't give a crap about ratings.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I'm just pissed in general at all msm and the talking heads and he is one of them on tv. I'm just not happy with pat,lets put it that way
> 
> I personally feel pat should of been standing behind Ron Paul thru the whole campaign. It's my expectations of other political heads that really pisses me off


Yeah, I wish he would have too, but overall, he was quite an advocate.  Geez Kenny, his whole blog web site was practically dedicated to Ron Paul.  Did you ever see that?  How about all the times that he and Tucker talked about how Ron Paul was the only real conservative in the race?

Just because they weren't perfect, doesn't make them our enemies.  I'm just sayin'....  There are plenty of real bad guys out there; maybe we ought to save our vitriol for them.

----------


## dirknb@hotmail.com

> You are an idiot.


You are a moron.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Some of you guys are absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> 1) Pat wants us out of all the countries we are in, saying we should stop spreading our ideals to them, which is *exactly* the anti-definition of a neocon. In fact, I would say he is one of the best defenders of this stance (he's one of the big reasons I adopted it, he blew away an interview with Glenn Beck about it).
> 
> 2) Pat has consistently bashed not only neocon principles, but globalist (same thing? ) ideals as well. Not only now, but also when he was running.
> 
> 3) He openly speaks against our policy with Israel - that says a lot.
> 
> 4) He was not embarrassed to support Ron Paul, even when he was a nobody from the beginning. *He has gotten as close to an official endorsement as possible.* He has said that he likes Ron Paul, will vote for him, but just can't endorse him because he's part of the media (which is respectable - I wish more media guys would stop endorsing people).
> ...


thats not the impression i get from  his tv appearances, dam i cant even watch the news anymore. I know what he stands for ,but watching tv you sure wouldnt know it,but i guess he does have to pay his bills by being a talking head aka full of crap on tv

----------


## majinkoola

The question you have to ask is, did Ron Paul give Pat Buchanan a full on endorsement in 92 and 96? You know, when Pat actually won some states and totaled like 3,000,000 votes both years? And had a much better chance to win the Republican nomination? No.

I don't know what Ron did then. I bet he had some good things to say about him, kind of like what Pat did this cycle.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Remember this?  (You just have to watch the very beginning)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peBGJwE9NXo

He supported Ron Paul before it was cool.

Note:  I actually think Ron Paul's best debate was the first one.  I loved it.

----------


## yongrel

He's just another loud and grumpy old man. I have better ways to spend my money.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Yeah, I wish he would have to, but overall, he was quite an advocate.  Geez Kenny, his whole blog web site was practically dedicated to Ron Paul.  Did you ever see that?  How about all the times that he and Tucker talked about how Ron Paul was the only real conservative in the race?
> 
> Just because they weren't perfect, doesn't make them our enemies.  I'm just sayin'....  There are plenty of real bad guys out there; maybe we ought to save our vitriol for them.


thats why when i watch my tv ,im like huh???  i have to remember, truth on site usually and lies on tv.   I have seen the site and positive stuff about ron paul,but then im like dam he sold out on tv. it baffles me and confuses me , when you get 2 seperate messages, lucky i was informed about Ron paul on the internet.   Imagine how many blew off ron paul not knowing from watching tv. I do know pat does good things,but i just feel like he could of done more like stand behind ron paul literally. i mean pat knows whats up,so why did he not step up,maybe he  has  something in the works for the convention?   but im starting to lose faith in the so called leaders in the gop and  maybe he will build my trust, but my trust in the gop and the party and pat all depend on the gop's and republicans actions,so far the party isnt doing very good and im scratching my head going wtf is going on here??, as in the gop and the actions of the gop toward ron paul and all of us republicans .

----------


## speciallyblend

> Remember this?  (You just have to watch the very beginning)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peBGJwE9NXo
> 
> He supported Ron Paul before it was cool.
> 
> Note:  I actually think Ron Paul's best debate was the first one.  I loved it.


watching now,just got offwork from a 16hr shift, need sleep. i get cranky when tired

----------


## stu2002

C'mom: Pat's the best person our side has in the MSM. We need him there and should support him.

----------


## JMann

I hope the more lunatic member of the Ron Paul campaign stay far away from Bob Barr.  These folks make me almost not like Ron Paul and did everything in their power to make sure Paul was never considered as a serious candidate.  Please go to Baldwin.

----------


## inibo

Oh, yes, these are the words of NWO Neocon shill:




> With the end of the Cold War in 1989 and the collapse of the Soviet Union in 1991, America was at her apogee. All the great European nationsBritain, France, Germany, Italywere U.S. allies, as were Turkey, Israel, Saudi Arabia, and Egypt in the Middle East, Australia, South Korea, and Japan in the Far East. In the Reagan era, Russia was converted from the evil empire of the early 1980s into a nation where he could walk Red Square arm in arm with Gorbachev with Russians straining to pat him on the back. Four hundred million people in Europe and the USSR had been set free. The Red Army had begun to pack and go home.
> 
> With all the territory and security any country could ask for, the first economic, political, cultural, and military power on earth, America ought to have adopted a policy to protect and preserve what she had. For she had everything. Instead, we started out on the familiar road. We were now going to create our own New World Order.
> 
> After 9/11, the project took on urgency when George W. Bush, a president disinterested and untutored in foreign policy, was converted to a Wilsonian ideology of democratic fundamentalism: Only by making the whole world democratic can we make America secure.
> 
> After seven years of a foreign policy rooted in such moral clarity, the world of 1989 had disappeared and America has begun to resemble the Britain of Salisbury and Balfour, a superpower past her prime, with enemies rising everywhere.
> 
> What happened?
> ...


You should go read the article here.  Pat Buchanan delivers a heavyweight pummeling with out even breaking a sweat.

----------

